# Wire benders



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

Are they worth it and if so what's the best hand bender


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Not a tool that even a master electrician should purchase.

The ONLY folks that need them -- in commercial work -- are those installing MCCs.

&&&&&&&&

But I rather suspect you're wondering about the gadgets used to bend wire at meter sockets.

For that, others will have to opine.

That's not my end of the street.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...guys terminating 600's in TF's for 16 months, used a 1 1/2 " pvc pipe 24" long with rim taped with electric tape, worked like a charm, and brute force when needed.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

360max said:


> ...guys terminating 600's in TF's for 16 months, used a 1 1/2 " pvc pipe 24" long with rim taped with electric tape, worked like a charm, and brute force when needed.


I wonder if a bell end would accomplish the same thing as tape?


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

I've use the rack a tier Bend-All to install a few 4/0 pull 90s and i can say there work 10x what they sell for. Cut the job time down to 1 tenth of the time.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I used one during my refinery day's, what a pain in the butt. A 1/2" bender works better.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've considered buying a wire bender, but just never pulled the trigger. A couple I've seen that looked good:

http://www.bulldogmanufacturing.com/bulldog-bender.html

http://www.toolbarn.com/klein-50402.html?gclid=CIXO96uAsMsCFY4lgQodJ_ICRw&ad=54711719654


----------



## Tactical Sparky (Sep 6, 2015)

This looks like it would work well.

Edit: Cow beat me to it.


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

Bull dog benders are huge and bends all appear to work just as good 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I think I'm going to look into the bulldog 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've used a piece of 3/4 RMC that had 1/2 EMT tack welded to it and a 1/4 rod running thru and tapped into the RMC to help support the stress. It was in The shape of a F about 18" long and wrapped in rags and duct tape. The gap in the 1/2 was just big enough to allow 600s in there.

You had to bulldog it but made for great bending.

I've got a Klein bender that will bend 350s but it's just a little too sharp bending for my liking


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have used the pvc method as well as a 1/2" ratchet bender with good results.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Greenlee makes a cable bender that works good for tight spaces


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

modified electric said:


> Are they worth it and if so what's the best hand bender


It depends on the wire size.
Larger wire is going to go into a larger cabinet.
I dont think I have ever had to use something factory made. Usually a short piece of PVC, as Mech mentioned can solve 99% of anything that needs a tight bend. Brute force for the rest. 
Also,
Im not ashamed to smack the insulation with a 3lb hammer when needed.

Ive spent weeks at a time terminating gear. I dont ever remember using a factory made bender. 
Maybe Im missing out.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have made a wire bender that will bend 750 with ease. The one I made fits in a 1/2" breaker bar or rarchet.
The hardest part is cutting the square hole I had it done at a machine shop. Now that I have a rotary broach I can broach (cut) the square hole myself on the Clausing 20" drillpres.

LC


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

jrannis said:


> It depends on the wire size.
> Larger wire is going to go into a larger cabinet.
> I dont think I have ever had to use something factory made. Usually a short piece of PVC, as Mech mentioned can solve 99% of anything that needs a tight bend. Brute force for the rest.
> Also,
> ...


I was in the same boat for years...

Until I ran into a Toshiba (? I think it was?) ATS switch, combined with an overcrowded electrical room, and a complete dumb ass for a superintendent. I think both switches (4 sets parallel 600 mcm) took one man (we switched out cause it sucked) the entire outage maybe 20 hours or more over 2 shifts, while the rest of the crew swapped ups and battery switches.

So i bought one of these used on ebay. I think I've used it twice since I bought it 5 or 6 years ago...

http://www.greenlee.com/products/BENDER%40dCABLE-RATCHET-(796).html?product_id=15475


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

http://m.rack-a-tiers.com/product/99/Bend-All best bang for your buck if it wont work for you then buy a bulldog bender 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotwire480 (Jan 10, 2015)

I got a rack a tiers and love it


----------



## H.M. electric (Apr 8, 2014)

was doing a 200 amp service today, and was thinking something would be nice for the 4/0 in the panel and meter socket. any one use the klien 14" hand bender for something like this? or are we all just reffing on it? I like to work smarter not harder when I can.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

H.M. electric said:


> was doing a 200 amp service today, and was thinking something would be nice for the 4/0 in the panel and meter socket. any one use the klien 14" hand bender for something like this? or are we all just reffing on it? I like to work smarter not harder when I can.


I use 2 of these. 

http://m.rack-a-tiers.com/product/99/Bend-All


----------



## H.M. electric (Apr 8, 2014)

nice, ill have to try out a set. for the price whats to loose?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

H.M. electric said:


> nice, ill have to try out a set. for the price whats to loose?


I use a breaker bar and ratchet with them. Makes it easier.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Anything up to 300 we just wrestle it. Wouldn't even consider using a tool up to that point. Been cutting in a 3000 amp mdp this week.


----------



## Gobeau (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I would like to purchase a set of Bulldog Benders but can’t find them anywhere in CANADA! Amazon.com will not ship them up here and I’ve contacted a US reseller and their reply was the same “Sorry, we do not ship outside the US”. From what I can see, these are probably the best benders on the market for large AWG cable bending. Any one here in CANADA have a handle on getting these here? THX.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Gobeau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to purchase a set of Bulldog Benders but can’t find them anywhere in CANADA! Amazon.com will not ship them up here and I’ve contacted a US reseller and their reply was the same “Sorry, we do not ship outside the US”. From what I can see, these are probably the best benders on the market for large AWG cable bending. Any one here in CANADA have a handle on getting these here? THX.



Looks like this thread is just for you. Hang around. Someone can help you.
I have no idea.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Gobeau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to purchase a set of Bulldog Benders but can’t find them anywhere in CANADA! Amazon.com will not ship them up here and I’ve contacted a US reseller and their reply was the same “Sorry, we do not ship outside the US”. From what I can see, these are probably the best benders on the market for large AWG cable bending. Any one here in CANADA have a handle on getting these here? THX.


I used that style years ago nod never liked them.. 
I have the rack-a-tiers type now and like them.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you go to either Rack a tiers site or Bulldog's site you can search for where to buy.

Oops, maybe not that simple...


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Gobeau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to purchase a set of Bulldog Benders but can’t find them anywhere in CANADA! Amazon.com will not ship them up here and I’ve contacted a US reseller and their reply was the same “Sorry, we do not ship outside the US”. From what I can see, these are probably the best benders on the market for large AWG cable bending. Any one here in CANADA have a handle on getting these here? THX.


Have you looked into a parcel forwarding service? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Large Fry (Nov 11, 2020)

Got in a pinch for bending short radius wire and thought of this today


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Another old thread brought back to life...

I am pretty sure I posted these somewhere before...


































Cheers
John


----------

